# Rocket-Stove Kitchen Design Plan



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

So I've been doing a lot of reading on rocket stoves both as a 3rd world easy build to more effective cooking fires as well as a way you can incorporate the thermal properties of cob structure

It is used in humanitarian projects.....









.....and home heating









The concept of a rocket stove is simple yet effective. It's super easy to make a tin can version for camping, hence the ability to take to 3rd world countries. This is how it works in a nutshell:

The airflow directs the heat into a small space and thus the smoke and carbon burn more efficiently with greater heat and less fuel.










My idea is to incorporate this system into the homestead I'm planning. Growing up loving to cook, having 4 burners was awesome: trying to prepare such meals on a single stove is difficult, and over an open fireplace sounds cool but so hard to regulate temperature for multiple dishes. 

So i want to incorporate this system into an oven and 4 burners. Since these stoves work on burning small amounts of fuel and smaller pieces of wood, this would complement the other wood burning systems in the homestead, (cob rocket stove for house heating and converted wood fueled hot water heater) Since wood is more plentiful than the sun around here, I want to minimize electric use, and propane/natural gas can be expensive here in TN, it seems to be the rout to go for my heating need. Plus I've loved cutting wood since I was 12; something therapeutic about that THWACK!

So here's the 3D model I built of it, minus the smokestacks leading out. The oven works like a brick pizza oven that is heated via rocket-method from the bottom. Each "burner" is a separate "stove, the back two being fed via the back of the unit. It is going to be free standing away from the wall, the chimney going through the roof. Above the burners will be a vent letting any remaining fumes up through the smokestack. The bin is wood made for easy access to the smaller pieces for burning in the stove. Using brick and stonework I can do myself, the look definitely matches the Italian villa theme of the homestead I'm working on.



































From: http://briarpatchplantation.blogspot.com/2013/12/rocket-cooking-setup.html


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Y'all are in my old neck o' the woods, and where I'm hopefully returning in a couple of years. I'd like to see your progress on this, so I'll subscribe to the thread.

Have you seen all of the recent updates at permies.com from that couple that specializes in fire study and rocket stove building?

Best wishes!

~ST


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I want to set up one of these for upstairs and possibly similar for the wood burner I intend to replace the old oil furnace with. I too want an outdoor stove/grill/oven type implement and I think yours looks good. that said, I would probably stagger those burners and feed all four from the front. This will save space behind it as well as make it much easier for one person to operate all burners if needed. Just my $.02.


----------



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

defenestrate said:


> I want to set up one of these for upstairs and possibly similar for the wood burner I intend to replace the old oil furnace with. I too want an outdoor stove/grill/oven type implement and I think yours looks good. that said, I would probably stagger those burners and feed all four from the front. This will save space behind it as well as make it much easier for one person to operate all burners if needed. Just my $.02.


Not a bad idea, my only worry would be not being able to regulate the temperature of each individual burner, but Maybe that can be fixed with some sort of flew adjustment?


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Are you planning one flue total? It seems in the research that I have done that the size of flue/vs opening draft is based off ratio or diameter of opening to flue size. Getting the stove to draft right with multiple air sources if just one flue might be a problem. Seems that getting them to draft so you dont end up with house full of smoke can be little trickier than regular stove. This is very interesting concept though. What about clean out. Most of the mass stoves I have watched videos on have some sort of clean out access for the ash. If this is going to be free standing, why not just drop the surround, and make the cook surface open for both sides? 

 I have only made a rocket stove so far out of bricks making small stacked one. Just started playing around with the idea over last couple years but eventually have chose to go another route myself. I still have a cob oven for patio on the back burner but might think about putting single rocket burner in. I had planned to use 55gallon barrel as my stove part, so figured I could get several pots/pans on top of that surface area. Mainly planned to go 55gallon barrel for availability and cost effectiveness. Much like the picture you posted.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You may want to come hang out with us in Survival & Emergency Prep

here's a thread where Elkhound built his own rocket stove

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...-update-finished-stationary-rocket-stove.html


----------



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

AR Aaron said:


> What about clean out. Most of the mass stoves I have watched videos on have some sort of clean out access for the ash. If this is going to be free standing, why not just drop the surround, and make the cook surface open for both sides?


Great things to think about in concern to this concept! I do like the idea of dropping the surround, that does seem to make a lot of sense! As for cleaning, I suppose I just figured I'd have a couple steel brushes around to reach in and clean it with but i like where your head is at and I'll have to look into it more!


----------

